# 80's Music Favorites



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry mightyoak.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

My favorite INXS


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

pilgrim_12 said:


>


I love this one, truly! : )


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Dalien. I used to think that song and this sounded really similar. Of course, I was young and foolish then. Probably too busy to really listen.


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)

this guy really likes to whip his hair around lol.


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

That was a really nice song, mightyoak. I looked up the lyrics. I didn't remember the song. It's really sweet. 

I liked these guys when they came out.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm thinking we need a bit of modification to the rules here. I remembered a comedy skit I used to really enjoy and many would quote. I'm posting it here and I hope anyone who finds something like this or a commercial or something they remember that gave them a smile, will post them here as well.

ps.: Honestly, I wondered if the guy from the dos equis beer commercials wasn't modeled after this guy.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watch Fernando's Hideaway: Howard Cosell From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com

Watch Fernando's Hideaway: Ringo Starr and Barbara Bach From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_4... 3... 2... 1..._


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Going to see Psychedelic Furs live this week, can't wait:happy:


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_My wife's heart throb... then and now..._


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_Essentially a 1979 reformation of Lynyrd Skynyrd after a plane crash killed three members of the band. Added female vocalist Dale Krantz so they would have a sound distinct from Skynyrd (they still sound much like Skynyrd... with a female vocalist). Released two albums ('80 & '81). This was (by far) their biggest hit, and a big favorite of mine._


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_First video ever to air on MTV... August 1 1981. I was the chief engineer at the cable system that hosted the official MTV launch party and I got to "flip the switch" and then schmooze with the MTV execs and VJs (still vividly remember Nina Blackwood and the "little black number" she wore that night)._


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Found some one-hit wonders.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

#vaporwave






* *


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I like Phil Collins. I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

I couldn't find the original video that was on MTV when this song came out. A little boy walking around Europe in a jacket from what I recall? Must be one of those "not available in your country videos" :/







(Edit: I found the original video from 1981 on vimeo.com, but the link with the video won't post for some reason. Footage is from video clips of conflict in Northern Ireland)


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Speaking of _Johnny Hates Jazz.._:crazy:


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome and have fun.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_A little '80s power pop...

Crenshaw initially gifted this song to Robert Gordon, who recorded his version in '81 with a bit more of a '50s vibe. Crenshaw recorded this more pop-ish version himself in '82. I like both versions. _





_Got excited when this first came out because it's my wife's name, until we realized he spelled "Marianne" wrong. 
My wife is kinda sensitive to that... said the song couldn't be about her. _


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_A late '80s Pete Townshend project... with a little help from his friends..._


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_Officially a 1989 Orbison solo track, but Travelling Wilbury cohorts Tom Petty and Jeff Lynne co-wrote and performed on it._


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

Aww I was going to post an Aerosmith song.


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

One more for the road..


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you to all who have posted here. You have my appreciation. 

Just a reminder, as per PerC rules, when asked not to post in a thread, it is a bannable offense, if disregarded. 

I hereby forbid regular members from posting in this thread. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Haven't heard Leppard in a minute. :bored:


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

_



_


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Canis latrans (Feb 13, 2017)

Technically not an 80s song (1975) but still deserves a spot here.


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Kaoru Akimoto - Cologne (1986)










Heres a link to a YT playlist.

Absolute fave of an album, funky as hell, groovy, melodic, occasional quirky and strange beats and instrumental progression, excellent vocals, its a great album. 

I would give this a 10 tbh, I like it that _much_ roud:


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)




----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Little Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

So strange it's good. I decided to post this in the 80s, because it was released and on the charts in the USA in 1980, even though it was released in the UK in 1979.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

80s Christmas:tongue:


----------

